# Glueing



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's talk about the glueing process tips, tricks, tools or methods for glueing panels and face fronts.

I started recently using a small, easy, cheap tool for application of glue on edges of parts or assemblies (cabinet boxes). It works good and decreases the excess glue, clean-up, time and mess of tedious glueing processes like panel glue ups or gluing fronts to cabinet assemblies. 
I wondered what others are doing.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

You can buy a lot of fancy applicators; I do it by hand, right out of the bottle or can.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*waiting......*



mics_54 said:


> Let's talk about the glueing process tips, tricks, tools or methods for glueing panels and face fronts.
> 
> I started recently using a small, easy, cheap tool for application of glue on edges of parts or assemblies (cabinet boxes). It works good and decreases the excess glue, clean-up, time and mess of tedious glueing processes like panel glue ups or gluing fronts to cabinet assemblies.
> I wondered what others are doing.


So, what is it? Got a link, a picture? :blink: bill


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh...it's a wheel i made with a guide that keeps it tracking on the edges...I can attach it to a standard glue bottle but it works as well to apply the glue with the bottle then roll the glue lightly to get it spread out evenly. 

It seems to minimise squeeze out and mess...and keeps my fingers clean.

One issue i was wondering about is...the glue "instructions" say to apply glue to BOTH surfaces....something I find time consuming and difficult on face fronts. 

Face front with an overhang or reveal require a guide to do this. This wheel does make that possible to apply glue 1/4" from the edges.

Do you apply glue to both surfaces or..?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

wooden wheel with wire guide


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

mics_54 said:


> Do you apply glue to both surfaces or..?



Whenever possible...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mics_54 said:


> Face front with an overhang or reveal require a guide to do this. This wheel does make that possible to apply glue 1/4" from the edges.
> 
> Do you apply glue to both surfaces or..?


What??? No glue on the edges??? Some surfaces will suck up glue whereas others may not. If you are good enough to spread just enough on one surface to coat the other upon contact, you may be good to go.

Or, if you put a very light coat on both edges, just enough to get minimal squeeze out (I call that spooging), you're likely not to get even partial starvation. Lets take a dowel or a tenon to be glued. If the fit is that good, when the male part:laughing: is inserted into the female part:laughing:, the male part will push glue down to the end of the hole/mortise. So, lightly coating the interior sides, and the surface of the male part:laughing:, will help prevent scraping the glue of both surfaces. It's likely that the major portion of what's left will get pushed down, so consider that when doing a glue up.












 







.


----------



## Fineboxes (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm still in the Ark and happy with it. That is I only use Hide (Pearl) Glue apply straight out of a split pot boiler with an old 1" paint blush. Not real good after a big night (bit shaky) but all other times works fine.


Cheers


Steve


----------

